# How to Create Your Own DRG Files with _steAlth_'s DRG Author



## khattam_ (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey ppl,
Have come up with this

Please read the readme included for the tutorial...

New Version 0.2:
Download _steAlth_'s DRG Author and Reconstructer v0.2

Old Version 0.1:
Download _steAlth_'s DRG Author and Reconstructer

Learn about IDoser from:
*www.i-doser.com

This software has also been included with Digit this month (July 2007).

My program can make DRG files that can be played with IDoser.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you give a little info here about this. Can't download from Rapidshare...Right now.


----------



## Projjwal (Jul 15, 2007)

What it about ??? pls post about it. I got it frm *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54643


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 17, 2007)

Download and read the readme for details...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 17, 2007)

but what is this all about? care to elaborate?


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> but what is this all about? care to elaborate?



Original post edited. Enough info added...


----------

